# shedding skin problem



## meyfabi (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I have a little problem with ENKI my tegu. his tail have a shed problem since the last moult. he have about 4 baths a week to help him but nothing and right now a new moult and the same problem. the rest of the body is shed well but the tail nothing.
So baths again but always nothing... zoomed shedding product, nothing too...

Do you have an idea? he eat very well and only fresh food i prepare for him but i seen i let down for few weeks the calcium powder (everytime i used it he don't wanna eat the food, that's the reason). Do you think that could be a reason of that??

He have enough vitamins (zoomed), uv spot (JBL) and an other one uvb (osram vitalux 300w for few days cure) so don't think it's UV problem.

Hope you could help me!
thanks


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 26, 2013)

_ The tail is usually the last thing to shed. Especially when they grow so fast and shed back to back, they can end up with more than one layer stuck on it. With that you also have to pay attention to their toes. After a soak and sometimes during, I use a damp wash cloth to wring the tail. Put the towel around the tail, your hand (sometimes both depending on their size) around the towel and twist your wrist back and fourth. Just like wringing water out of clothes or a towel.

It doesn‘t take much pressure just enough for friction between the two to help loosen the shed. It doesn‘t always come off the first time, so the next day or a couple of days later I‘ll do it again. Then remove any pieces that stick up or come loose. Don‘t pick at it or try to force anything, sometimes that areas not ready so come back to it later. You can do more damage by picking at it when it‘s not time for it to come off. 

Like everything else in the beginning, it takes some getting use too. They get use to it especially once they realize what‘s happening as some of the restricted pressure around their tail is relieved. As long as you‘re not too rough and trying to man handle them you don‘t have to worry about a tail drop. It‘s a defense mechanism and not something they want to do, so it takes something traumatic for them to drop it. 

Like I said before don‘t force anything, if they seem stressed or it doesn‘t come off just take a break and try it again some other time._


----------



## Dubya (Mar 27, 2013)

As for not eating the food with calcium powder, mine is the same way. I coat the bottom of the food pieces to hide the calcium and he eats it with no problem. For the shedding, you could add a little food grade mineral oil to his bath to help loosen the skin. Don't dry it off him after the bath, let the oil and water get under the edge of the shed. You can find the mineral oil in the laxative section of your local chain drug store. It is sold as intestinal lubricant. Take a shot of it yourself if your intestines are feeling dry. It also has vitamin E in it as a stabilizer and that should be good for his skin. DO NOT USE MINERAL SPIRITS!!! It is not the same. Mineral spirits will kill your tegu.


----------



## Danny (Mar 27, 2013)

Dont make science out of shedding, no need to. Continue normal feeding and daily routine with proper humidity and NATURE will take its course lol its that simple


----------



## meyfabi (Mar 27, 2013)

hello everybody

thanks for yours answers and help!!
today the back feet shed in bath so that's good, hope the tail will be ok soon


----------

